# Art of Magic playtest



## Michael Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

I seriously need some help with this.  The cost of driving a truck is being unable to play D&D at all - and I would hate to put anything out without a proper playtest.  The manuscript is done, but it needs reviewing and someone to coordinate the testing.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 1, 2004)

Mike, I'd be happy to help coordinate playtesting for you be being a focus point for people to apply and send their comments too.

Additionally, though I dont have a D&D IRL group i trust with P&P Playtesting, I can review the material myself and leave comments and opinions for ya.

You know my email, feel free to contact me to hash things out.


----------

